
The Functional Role of CSS - galaxyLogic
https://medium.com/@panuviljamaa/the-functional-role-of-css-417ac002e34f
======
xtracerx
We already have a word for what css does. Style..

~~~
abhchand
Yeah, totally agreed. And the forced comparison to model, view, and controller
components doesn't really hold up that well.

